
What do 16,000 people do at Google? - gibsonf1
http://www.news.com/8301-10784_3-9800095-7.html
======
zandorg
Who wants to bet that the "copyright content filtering" tech is just done by
Peter Norvig in his 20% free time.

Give me a break!

------
davidw
The most important thing they do: not work for the competition.

~~~
rms
If they can keep finding more and more people that pass their insane hiring
process, they will do well to keep hiring them.

~~~
cperciva
My experience was that Google's hiring process isn't insane at all -- if
you're going to hire someone for a technical job, it's crazy to not have phone
interview(s) followed up by a day of on-site interviews, both full of
technical questions.

My experience was broken in other ways -- my recruiter changed her mind about
which job I was applying for three times without consulting me -- but (being
assured by Googlers that the problems I encountered were rather unusual) I
can't find any fault in the process.

~~~
rms
Perhaps insane as in "insanely selective." 1500+ SAT Score and a 4.0 high
school and college GPA are very important. Then, I think there are 7 or 8
levels of veto you need to get through. At the end, everyone they hire is
truly, certifiably smart any way you measure it.

~~~
jsrfded
...in engineering. They don't apply the same standards in other groups.

~~~
rms
Yes.. any idea what percentage of their new hires were engineers?

------
jraines
With the way they generate revenue, I imagine about 12,000 are now doing SOX
compliance.

